# What tamper do you use?



## delobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, what tamper do you use?

I have been rejuvenating a Cremina 67 from eBay, and have got to the stage of considering a tamper.

The basket is about 49.5mm at the rim for an Olympia Cremina, I think. Where does everyone shop for tampers!?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Torr tampers from Coffeechap on here might be a good bet. Reg Barber will make custom sizes if needed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The plastic tamper that came with the machine. I'm cheap like that and will quote "a good workman never blames his tools"


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The plastic tamper that came with the machine. I'm cheap like that and will quote "a good workman never blames his tools"


Because a good workman wouldn't use the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The plastic tamper that came with the machine. I'm cheap like that and will quote "a good workman never blames his tools"


You're kidding, right??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're kidding, right??


Sadly, I don't think he is!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've got ROK espresso maker and so this sounds pretty close to your one, perhaps worth a carful measurement. They're out of stock at the moment but still worth keeping an eye on because they have interesting stock practises: http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p17/ROK_Presso_sized_tamper_49.7mm_LAST_FEW_AVAILABLE..html and they're a relatively cheap option (if you should want one).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're kidding, right??


Your a moderator - do the right thing. This is a banning offence.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The plastic tamper that came with the machine. I'm cheap like that and will quote "a good workman never blames his tools"


You dont need a £100 tamper

You do need one that fits (58 mm is a start )

It's like using a small flat head screw driver when you need a Phillips. ..

Its like 10000 spoons when all you need is a knife....

Some workman don't blame their tools ; they just are one

One of the above is an alanis morrisette lyric. One isn't


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You dont need a £100 tamoer
> 
> You do need one that fits (58 mm is a start )
> 
> ...


It's ironic that you made three statements.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> It's ironic that you made three statements.


None of which are ironic ....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

To be fair to her though, using a plastic tamper is pretty hipster though.

So it must be at least a little ironic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> It's ironic that you made three statements.


Six.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Six.


Was waiting for this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> To be fair to her though, using a plastic tamper is pretty hipster though.
> 
> So it must be at least a little ironic.


Totally not, plastic isn't sustainable


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Totally not, plastic isn't sustainable


It wouldn't be ironic for a hipster to use a sustainable material for their tamper.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

But using a plastic tamper isn't hipster. THat's what you said


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

What is a hipster?

Thought that they were a type of jeans, but that doesn't seem to work in this context


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Six.


High 5 surely?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> What is a hipster?











No mention of plastic tamper, though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> What is a hipster?
> 
> Thought that they were a type of jeans, but that doesn't seem to work in this context


There is a coffee shop in Ealing that has a sign up saying "Hipster: identifiable by their beards, tattoos, flesh tunnels, tight trousers and philosophy of independent thinking and not following trends". (Or something similar). I suspect the guy has a few Alanis Morissette records. .

Edit: I have a good knowledge of preflight and such, but no beard. My shoes are Loake, never even knew "tennies" was a thing. Have got plenty of vinyl (bits of blues, mod jazz and reggae that could be deemed obscure) and even cassettes (but that's cos I'm old, rather than retro). Ergo I think I am safe from being dubbed a hipster. I also first heard the term in a gentlemen's outfitters referring to the low waist style of trouser, rather than a subculture per se.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You do need one that fits (58 mm is a start )
> 
> Its like 10000 spoons when all you need is a knife....
> 
> One of the above is an alanis morrisette lyric. One isn't


1. Probably not for a Cremina

2. Have you ever had a coffee from Alanis Morissette? She can't tamp for toffee.

3. 10000 spoons. could this be the secret component in the Spoongrinder-o-matic you mentioned a while back? !


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> There is a coffee shop in Ealing that has a sign up saying "Hipster: identifiable by their beards, tattoos, flesh tunnels, tight trousers and philosophy of independent thinking and not following trends". (Or something similar). I suspect the guy has a few Alanis Morissette records. .


Okay, so the basically the unemployed.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think most of them do have jobs. In the 'meedja' and maybe part time in coffee shops to up the cred?

I know what's gonna happen now. We'll all meet at Rave and everyone apart from me and Daren is going to be a hipster and then we'll be like "oh, no offence! " (none obviously meant in the first place of course)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> We'll all meet at Rave and everyone apart from me and Daren is going to be a hipster and then we'll be like "oh, no offence! " (none obviously meant in the first place of course)


Did you see the pictures from the last meet up? Don't think there's any danger of there being 38 hipsters there...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

38 hip replacement candidates maybe oh and callum


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

snake hips for the latter.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Reg Barber, although I do need a slightly larger one. The one he recommended for my machine is a bit small.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> None of which are ironic ....


I was often irked by how the lyrics of that song weren't really ironic. Until I realised a song about irony where all the examples weren't really ironic was, well, sort of ironic.


----------

